
CVE-2018-17145: Bitcoin InventoryOut-of-Memory Denial-of-Service Attack [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://invdos.net/paper/CVE-2018-17145.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
_\- CVE-2018-17145 was discovered 2 years ago and "responsibly kept secret"
lulz

\- Denial-of-Service that could have been used against over 50% of the $BTC
network and every Decred node(!)

\- $ZEC + $KMD + $HUSH never had this bug

this was discovered as part of a $DCRD bug bounty program and the bitcoin bug
had to be burned publicly (and the many other coins it applies to) after
keeping it secret for 2 years, DOES THIS SOUND FAMILIAR???? Much "responsible
disclosure", such wow. _

source:
[https://nitter.net/dukeleto/status/1304368190139572226#m](https://nitter.net/dukeleto/status/1304368190139572226#m)

